# bear bows and fast flight string



## ghostdog (Nov 23, 2003)

I don't know when Bear started making fast flite capable bows but one indicator of NOT fast flite is lack of tip overlays.


gd


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a 1967 vintage Kodiak Special that has tip overlays but it is NOT fast flight friendly. I would error on the side of caution and use Dacron unless you can confirm a recent date of manufacture.

Dave


----------



## shoeshineboy (Jul 10, 2004)

I just bought a Super Kodiak on Tuesday. It has a fast flight string and four layers of tip overlay. The string is substantial. Maybe 21 strands? It is still pretty waxy. It's a 60 # bow. It shoots very well. I think the tip overlays are the key. I don't remember seeing them on older models. 

Goodluck.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

os - 

I'll go with ghostdog on this one. Bear used tip overlays as far back as the 60's on their mid and high end bows. While proper tip overlays are important for FF, it's not the only criteria. If in doubt, err on the side of caution. The extra few FPS, if any, aren't worth it. IMHO.

Viper1 out.


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

V1 is right.I have a early custom kodiak t/d and it has tip overlays but as I was told is NOT ff compatable!! And at 29" & 58# it flings an arrow.As said I dont think its worth the headache for a few fps more.

PETE


----------



## Shooty (Feb 7, 2007)

*Find out anything?*

Howdy Gents:

I see this question has been asked once already. Has anyone happened to get any answers? Freddy Bear has blown off my emails.

I've got a Bear Grizzly, 58", 55#, made in 2001, and I'd love to know whether or not it's rated for fast flight string.

The new Grizzlies still include dacron strings, but the ads claim that it's "for durability." I don't know whether that's for the whole "workin' man" image of the Grizzly model or simply a euphemism for "this bow is not FF rated." I suspect the latter.

I've not had an opportunity to compare FF-rated Bear limb tips to Grizzly tips, though from the ad pictures, it looks like the FF bows have glass on the tips in addition to the wood overlays. Grizzlies don't have that. 

In related matters of recurve tuning:

Have any of you tried the hybrid FF strings with padded Dacron loops? Offhand, I would think that the tension would default to the FF strands as soon as the dacron stretched. What do you think?

What are your thoughts and experiences with Dyneema, Angel or otherwise, as a mildly stretchy middleground alternative to FF and Dacron?

Thanks--


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I agree with erring to the safe side (dacron) if you can't find out for sure. 

I would like to point out that many of us that use FF type materials don't use them for " a few extra fps". I'd use them if they were a few fps slower. I appreciate the durability, the lack of stretch and creep, and reduced handshock (especially on longbows).

Shooty, as far as I know there are no materials that are in-between, at least not enough that it will be safe for your bow. BCY and Brownell tried one several years ago (PENN 66 and B-75), but they were taken off the market--strings would break without warning. I pad out my loops with dacron, but not to add stretch to the string--it makes the diameter larger in the loops (easier on the tips, especially with a tiny string), and seems to make a quieter string, but I still wouldn't risk a bow to see if it will be ok.

Personally, unless it's just a classic or one that is collectable to me, I won't buy a bow that isn't rated for FF type materials.

Chad


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

The Grizzly is NOT fast flight compatible. The newer higher line bows are, and have been for about 4-6 years. Bear typically uses four layers of overlays in black and white for fastflight.

I do like FF for longbows, but unlike Chad I've not warmed up to the idea for recurves yet. But I'm usually about 20 years behind everyone else!


----------



## Shooty (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you, LBR and SlowBow, for the rapid response and definitive answers. I'll stick to dacron until the next bow. I was unaware of the many string considerations when I bought this one.

And yes, my concerns were more than gaining speed, too. Stretch and creep, I think, are good variables to eliminate if possible, particularly if you're shooting frequently (though a little extra zip is nice, too).

The wood bow is primitive enough for me; I'll take overengineered, space-age, indestructable strings and arrows any day.

Thanks again.


----------



## madtox (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, the Grizzly is the only bow in the Bear line up that is NOT ff compatable. Be safe.


----------

